# anyone use this kind



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

anyone ever feed P's with Tetra nature's Delica Whole Bloodworms in a nutrient rich gel?


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

The reaSon that I am asking is because the list of ingredients is a mile long!


----------

